# Feathered airplane



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I snapped this pic just as Louie was starting to roll in the parsley 










and here is Vinnie and Perry trying it out they really got rolling but the camera freaks them out.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I am jealous, I wish mine would roll in veggies like that. So cute!


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

Oh yes. The parsley. It ranks up there with millet and broccoli. Mine will attack it for the noms.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Those are WONDERFUL photos of your darling budgies!*


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

That airplane photo is most excellent!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

vrabec said:


> That airplane photo is most excellent!


I was surprised by it, I was just clicking as he was rolling and this was the best one.


----------



## Reefcurlman (Nov 19, 2021)

Cassie and luna said:


> I am jealous, I wish mine would roll in veggies like that. So cute!


Try soaking the herbs or veggie tops in water for a minute and then letting them try. They soon get used to it even if they don't get it first time. Works for me


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Ok! I will go get some fresh parsley and cilantro tomorrow. See if they take a new years roll


----------

